# left-handed golf player



## alexwu2006 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have a question needs your professional suggestion.
I am left-handed. I have been playing tennis for 6 years and my backhand is two-handed at the right side. If I want to play golf, should I choose to kick the ball from the left side, or from the right as play tennis?

thanks a lot for your help！
Alex


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

While it is easier to get used right handed clubs, ultimately, it is up to you, which side you feel most comfortable from, and play best from
I know a guy who plays right, but putts left
in golf it ain't how, but how many


----------



## alexwu2006 (Mar 5, 2012)

stevel1017 said:


> While it is easier to get used right handed clubs, ultimately, it is up to you, which side you feel most comfortable from, and play best from
> I know a guy who plays right, but putts left
> in golf it ain't how, but how many


thank you Steve.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd consult a professional first, but consider this. 99% of the instruction you see on television and in magazines is going to be shown right handed. For the sake of recognizing something that could help you, it might help.


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Go lefty.....wow that's hard to say, but it's the right way. There are plenty of left handed clubs on the market now and if you are a natural lefty, stick with it.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------

